# Pls help me find Jebel Ali Post Office



## Loukoum (Oct 4, 2011)

Anybody could give me directions or at least tell me what the Jebel Ali Post Office is next to?
A package of mine got sent there by mistake and I need to go over retrieve it.
TIA for your help


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The Post Office in Jebel Ali Free Zone is next to the LOB buildings, numbers 14-17. Not sure if there's a different Jebel Ali Post Office from that one or not.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

The one that I know is beside *gate no. 4*...!
(you can see it from there)


----------



## Loukoum (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

